# August 2014 Challenge - Eggs



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

crab_om.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 1, 2014








We've been on a world tour. Uncharted waters for some, enticing challenges for others. I feel that maybe it is time to once again focus on a single ingredient.

Eggs.

So let's see what you got. Omelets. Scrambled. Bernaise over poached salmon. Pickled with beets and crumbled on a salad. Fresh pasta. Fried rice. Sunny side up over a pile of hash browns. Show us something with eggs in it, make my life miserable trying to pick the next host. I expect to see at least a hundred different ways to cook an egg.





  








hash_browns.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 1, 2014


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice one. My chicken approve!





  








Seidenhuhn-3.jpg




__
genemachine


__
Aug 1, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Gonna enjoy this one xD. 

I always got eggs...


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@teamfat Awesome man thank you for selecting something I feel more comfortable with. Eggs are one of my favorites. Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice choice ! 

Petals.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

This challenge may be the incentive I need to make a souffle or two.

mjb.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

crabcake-benedict.jpg




__
pete


__
Aug 2, 2014








Crabcake Benedicts with Bacon Hollandaise (because Hollandaise doesn't have enough saturated fat to begin with!!)

Use your favorite crabcake recipe for a base, top with poached eggs. To make the Hollandaise, dice up a couple slices of bacon and fry until crisp. Add some of the rendered fat to your clarified butter. Make your Hollandaise as you normally would, stirring in the crispy bacon just before serving. This is one to definitely clog your arteries, but what a way to go!!!!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow! Those look really good!

Good start.

mjb.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Man Pete that looks like a winning dish. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Asian omelette with bacon, tomato, coriander, bean sprouts and fish sauce





  








omelette bacon tomato bean sprout fish sauce coria




__
butzy


__
Aug 2, 2014


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Great topic, mjb, and congratulations on winning last month's challenge. I so much more prefer these product topics.

Here's a Spanish tortilla I made not so long ago. The secret is to use deepfried potatoes in it or like in this case, fries that had been pre-fried at 160°C.





  








TortillaPatatas.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jul 2, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@butzy that is beautiful and it looks tasty.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Going to The market... 4 dozens in The shopping list . Lol!
Nice option!


----------



## saucybroad (Aug 2, 2014)

Wow! All look great!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I made this earlier this week so I suppose it doesn't technically count, but here it is anyway.

Braised Chinese Omelet





  








CameraZOOM-20130217174005149.jpg




__
phatch


__
Aug 3, 2014








If I were making this for one or two people, I'd do it differently. Build the sauce, keep hot. Make the omelet disks, stir fry the filling, roll, sauce, serve--no braising/simmering step.

But when cooking for the whole family I make the disks, fry the filing, roll, assemble in a skillet, make the sauce and pour over, simmer until hot throughout.

Make an omelet skin in a 6" non-stick skillet. Yield about 2 omelet skins/egg and it's a good serving size as well.





  








CameraZOOM-20130217162327494.jpg




__
phatch


__
Aug 3, 2014


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

20131225_134809.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Aug 3, 2014








Heres a spanish tortilla with chorizo and lots of onions


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Breakfast this sunday*

I had to try that toast-and-egg thing. Don't know if there's even a name for it. Kinda stupid imo. Make a hole in the bread, panfry and drop an egg in the hole and continu frying the whole thing. Yep, that's it...





  








Toast&Ei.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 3, 2014








*Pain perdu*

You all know this as French toast but it's made in many regions in Europe. Nothing very French about it. Egg beaten with milk and a bit of sugar. Let the bread soak up the mixture. Panfry, drop a spoonful of dark brown soft sugar on it et voilà, pain perdu, which means "lost bread" in English; has to do with the fact that it was made with not so fresh bread.





  








PainPerdu.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 3, 2014


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Eggs in a basket!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I am so new to this I'm hesitant.

I do something with a poached egg that might make some cringe, but have nothing but compliments.

I start with Veal Osso Buco. I use a white wine and veal stock as not to be too rich. When the shanks are done I make one slit and remove the bone and put the shank back together. I then finish my sauce. I prepare a Polenta and plate with a sort of well in the middle.

I place the shank in the middle, then remove whatever marrow I can extract and top the shank with the marrow and my quazy gremolata (lemon zest,garlic,parsley,pec.Rom and a small dab of anchovy paste). I then add a poached farm egg and top with sauce.

panini


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@panini

Sounds pretty good. Do you have some pictures?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Butzy,

  I prepare this for friends. I probably have pics but nothing up close. I have run out of veal stock so when I pick up bones I'll probably

get some shanks.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Omelets are a standard meal in my house at least once a week, typically bacon/onion/broccoli/cheddar. But I am a heretic and like mine browned a bit on the outside and fully set inside.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like mine fully set too. The Heresy is growing!

I've taken to flipping them over to the less cooked side, then filling and let it coast to completion.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I like my yolks soft... 

Usually sunny side up, so as im cooking them ill usually put a few drops of water in the pan and put a lid for a few seconds to minutes on low heat.... 

Now if im lazy all make them scrambled.... 

I have actually begun to enjoy cooking boiled yuca and frying them in oil with eggs and seasonings. 

Eggs at home is a meal at least once a week, and i can make them about 100 different ways depending on what i have on hand and depending on my mood.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

As evidenced by the crab omelet and sunny side up eggs in my initial post, I like runny yolks, softer omelets and scrambled. My wife, however, prefers this:





  








brown.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 3, 2014








She likes some brown on hers. Just made this one for her lunch, cheese and tomato,topped with some sour cream and served with some poppy seed bread, blueberries in cream.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> I like my yolks soft...
> 
> Usually sunny side up, so as im cooking them ill usually put a few drops of water in the pan and put a lid for a few seconds to minutes on low heat....


For a fried egg, I'm with you, a runny yolk is divine. but not a runny omelet for me.


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

nice, now this is fun!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

11l34wl.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 3, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

1 - nasi goreng made of left over ajam paniki - fr




__
butzy


__
Aug 4, 2014








Nasi goreng with fried egg and carrot pickle


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Croque madame*

To stay within the theme of the two previous posters. Croque madame, or a Croque monsieur with an egg on top.





  








croque madame.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Jan 30, 2014








*Uitsmijter*

This is one for you, dear butzy!





  








Uitsmijter.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Mar 28, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@ChrisBelgium : I had planned on an uitsmijter for tomorrow !

Great minds think alike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Hope to see a picture, butzy. Maybe we should add that an "uitsmijter" is a culinary contribution originating from your country Holland.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Another classic fried egg variant, eggs in oil with sumac. A hybrid of last months and this months challenge. Haven't had that one in a while.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

12823983123_d1b1e2602a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 4, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@ordo duck eggs?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

*Huevos de Pobre:*





  








Polenta, eggs, sauce, cheese -1 (1).jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 7, 2014








Polenta, cheese, eggs, sauce...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nicko said:


> @ordo duck eggs?


Not really, tho it looks so.

Kaique: never tried polenta and eggs.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was told as a child that duck eggs should always be cooked well done only. Any truth in this ?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

ordo said:


> Not really, tho it looks so.
> 
> Kaique: never tried polenta and eggs.


OMG Creamy polenta with egg yolks and bacon.... just has a foodgasm xD.

I like eggs because they go will with almost any carb or corn/maize based product.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

*Fried Eggs and Green Rice*





  








eggs_green_rice2908.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Aug 4, 2014








And some chili pepper flakes.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I have never been much of a savory cook and will admit being incapable of frying an egg without breaking the yolk lol.
Sticking to what I know here.

This is my Christmas day go to which has been pared down a bit but is still a really special dessert none the less.
I try to source local (or even just made in USA) ingredients for my pantry... brown eggs are organic yard from BIL and the rest are from a place that's about forty min from my house. The butter is a Texas product.
I prefer Imperial brand cane sugar. It used to be a farm to table (Sugarland,Texas) farm operation but is now produced in California .
The actual business end is still here tho!
The pecans are from my yard of course and my own leftover white and granola whole wheat breads (plus a few bits and pieces like bourbon, Gran Manier, some vanilla and spices).

Cream and buttermilk (in the bourbon custard sauce) brought home 
from the local Saturday market.

Here is my dumbed down Christmas pudding for the neighbor's (happy bday, Ralph) cookout.





  








image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Aug 4, 2014


__
1



Bourbon bread pudding with raisins and toasted pecans....






Forgot to mention the dessert sauce... buttermilk from Sat market plus MORE eggs as well as a pretty big splash of bourbon. (Jim Beam... is there any other lol?)





  








image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Aug 4, 2014








mimi


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Looking good, @flipflopgirl ! I figured we'd be seeing custards, meringues, lemon curd and such in the course of this challenge.

And I am beginning to think that there may be more than one way to fry an egg.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

My kind of challenge! Fried quail eggs




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 5, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 5, 2014


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

panini said:


> I am so new to this I'm hesitant.
> I do something with a poached egg that might make some cringe, but have nothing but compliments.
> I start with Veal Osso Buco. I use a white wine and veal stock as not to be too rich. When the shanks are done I make one slit and remove the bone and put the shank back together. I then finish my sauce. I prepare a Polenta and plate with a sort of well in the middle.
> I place the shank in the middle, then remove whatever marrow I can extract and top the shank with the marrow and my quazy gremolata (lemon zest,garlic,parsley,pec.Rom and a small dab of anchovy paste). I then add a poached farm egg and top with sauce.
> panini


Honestly, that is thes best thing I have read in ages! That kind of dish rings all of my bells!


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

P


berndy said:


> I was told as a child that duck eggs should always be cooked well done only. Any truth in this ?
> [/quote
> I hope not! If so I am on borrowed time! Could be a regional thing but I have always thought that since ducks are not carriers of salmonella they are ideal to serve soft.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

20140805_085521.jpg




__
allanmcpherson


__
Aug 5, 2014







Sorry about the pic quality, but this is my breakfast! 
Dashi poached duck eggs, with a soba noodle salad and samphire. Noodles are obscured by the eggs but are dressed in coconut vineager and chilies.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice stuff people. Here's a mushrooms omelette.





  








10710074393_c94d82978e_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 5, 2014


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

ChrisBelgium said:


> *Breakfast this sunday*
> 
> I had to try that toast-and-egg thing. Don't know if there's even a name for it. Kinda stupid imo. Make a hole in the bread, panfry and drop an egg in the hole and continu frying the whole thing. Yep, that's it...
> 
> ...


Since I can remeber, close enough to sixty years, it has been called "toast with the hole in the middle." The problem is you have missed a couple of critical steps.

A jigger-sized glass is usually about the right size to punch out the whole, your hole is too large as it should just fit the yolk, depending on the size of bread slice.

You pan toast both sides of toast in butter, including the toast hole. One side of the main body gets fully toasted the other just partial.

Main body goes back in the pan with partial-toasted side down. Egg over the top, spread the white out, and cook on low heat.

When you can see the egg turning white just under the surface of the toast you flip it to congeal the top, do not overdue the yolk.

You finish by breaking open the yolk and squooshing the toast hole in.

Voila! A delicacy really. I'll have to do it now.

Rick


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Rick,

If I was to start an indie band, I think I would have to call it Squooshing the Toast Hole!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I knew them as eggs in a basket. Here with bacon:





  








6LJyJYX.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 5, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Here in the United States I've seen them referred to as toad in the hole, which is not at all like the real English toad in the hole.

mjb.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

One eyed sailors, camel eyes, lots of names for them.

And make the hole any size that pleases you.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

More fried eggs. With a substantial rice.





  








10735010804_f9280a9763_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 5, 2014








With bacon.





  








bgpc0w.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 5, 2014


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@Ordo 

Next time you are in Oklahoma you can cook me some bacon and eggs.  Look great.  Your egg and chips (french fries) look very tasty too.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Anytime, wlong. As with all simple meals, there's a right and a wrong way to cook them. Of course i take a photo only when it comes right.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Right, wrong, or just different tastes.  Look at Ordo's post #28 - soft edges on the whites. And Butzy's post, #29, notice the crisper, bubbled edges, usually accomplished by putting the eggs into hotter fat at the beginning.  That one aspect of fried eggs could cause some discussion. Like omelets - brown or no brown.

Regardless of one's personal preference this ought to be a good challenge, already coming along nicely.

mjb.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

Have fun folks.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

The smiling 11' steamed eggs.





  








VZDdRgK.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 6, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

My take on shortcut _Tortilla de papas_. Recipe here. Absolutely baveuse or nothing.





  








12089006434_aa920dd26b_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 6, 2014


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

teamfat said:


> Right, wrong, or just different tastes. Look at Ordo's post #28 - soft edges on the whites. And Butzy's post, #29, notice the crisper, bubbled edges, usually accomplished by putting the eggs into hotter fat at the beginning. That one aspect of fried eggs could cause some discussion. Like omelets - brown or no brown.
> 
> Regardless of one's personal preference this ought to be a good challenge, already coming along nicely.
> 
> mjb.


Those crispy edges on the egg are a must!


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

3 minutes boiled eggs with crackers. My breakfast for years when i was a kid,





  








14846918032_8c087dbeb2_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 6, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

yolk.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 7, 2014








Let's see - egg yolk, lemon juice, vinegar, minced garlic, a spot of mustard, a pinch of salt and some oil.

Hmmm....


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Vinagrete?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Mayo


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Aïoli


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Spaghetti Carbonara*

This one was made quite some time ago with cappellini pasta, katenspeck, eggs and parmezan. So, it's an older picture.





  








carbonara3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 7, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Out of curiosity (and I don't want to take us off topic) What are the rules concerning posting dishes you did a long time ago? I have some wonderful egg shots but was holding off to post current dishes.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think it would be best to limit to pictures of this month, asp with such an open topic as this.
Having said that, if you have something totally unusual that takes long to prepare and you state this accordingly, it should be allowed as well, like for this challenge : a thousand year egg


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm inclined to say post away, leave it to the host to factor in the timing.

mjb.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

So... not made this month, but a bit original I believe...

*Chaud-froid d'oeuf au sirop d'erable* (Alain Passard)

1) Egg yolks gently poaching in the shell - they're barely cooked.





  








pass1.JPG




__
french fries


__
Aug 7, 2014








2) Bit of diced coriander.





  








pass2.JPG




__
french fries


__
Aug 7, 2014








3) Cream whipped with Xeres and salt, finished with a few drops of maple syrup (obviously I need to work on my plating skills).





  








pass3.JPG




__
french fries


__
Aug 7, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

FF i wonder how those taste...


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Very similar to one of the courses we had at Forage, but with some sherry in the cream, no coriander. They were *delicious*

mjb.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> FF i wonder how those taste...


Very good, very balanced, with a lot of contrast, between the hot yolk and the cold cream, between the sour xeres in the whipped cream and the sweet maple syrup, between the dense yolk and the light cream, between the sharp herbs and the soft yolk, etc... 


teamfat said:


> Very similar to one of the courses we had at Forage, but with some sherry in the cream, no coriander. They were *delicious*


I believe sherry (vinegar) and xeres are two names describing the same thing... or maybe Xeres is the French name? Not sure. Oh and the coriander was my pick, because I didn't have any chives, which is what is used in the original recipe.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought "xeres" meant sherry vinegar, not straight sherry. I may be mistaken.

What we had in our eggs was not sherry vinegar.

mjb.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Had some raspberries that were crying out "use us" .
Had a lemon cake recipe on the to do list for weeks so cut the recipe in half for a test drive.
In honor of the egg challage I whipped up my Raspberry Lemonade (Italian) buttercream.
With the cake and bc added together, I invested 8 egg whites .
Making a large amt of lemon curd next, I expect.

mimi





  








image.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Aug 8, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks quite nice, @flipflopgirl nice to see some sweets. I love lemon curd. Of course it is basically egg yolks and butter with some lemon juice, what's not to like?

And yes, that was a garlic mayo I made wednesday. We went to a little outdoor concert that evening and I prepared some chicken salad sandwiches using it. Yum!

mjb.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

teamfat said:


> I thought "xeres" meant sherry vinegar, not straight sherry. I may be mistaken.
> 
> What we had in our eggs was not sherry vinegar.
> 
> mjb.


Mea culpa, I just assumed you meant sherry vinegar. If you mean sherry then it's different for sure. The acidity in the vinegar is meant to balance the richness in the yolk and the sweetness in the maple syrup. Not sure how that works with Sherry wine.... but I'm sure it was delicious too.

Thinking back about my post, it was quite delicious but a far cry from the original I'm sure. My biggest mistake is that I whipped the cream too much. It should have been softer, with less body. Also the cilantro choice wasn't the best one, but hey that's what I had on hand. The egg shells should have been cut with more precision too of course...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

teamfat said:


> Looks quite nice, @flipflopgirl
> nice to see some sweets. I love lemon curd. Of course it is basically egg yolks and butter with some lemon juice, what's not to like?
> 
> And yes, that was a garlic mayo I made wednesday. We went to a little outdoor concert that evening and I prepared some chicken salad sandwiches using it. Yum!
> ...


Thanks tf.
Chicken salad sounds great right now.
One of the few dishes where I can just shoot from the hip and get awesome results every time.

mimi


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is my version of an uitsmijter (Chrisbelgium has already done one, but what the heck....)

2 slices of homemade bread





  








1 homemade bread.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 8, 2014








covered (well not fully) with hickory ham and sliced tomato and carrot pickle to the side (I would have used cucumber pickle but ran out)





  








2 toasted bread with hickory ham and carrot pickle




__
butzy


__
Aug 8, 2014








And topped with a fried egg





  








3 with fried egg on top.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 8, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Mayo*





  








9518140883_03c2da9374_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 8, 2014








I'm using old picks.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@French Fries Nice, now we are getting somewhere.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@teamfat @butzy I agree I think it should be current stuff for the month not from 3 years ago which mine is. I will post something new.


----------



## arcane351 (Jan 19, 2014)

Got a little fancy with my usual hamburger hash.





  








10010298_731528873565716_2634388668696494798_o.jpg




__
arcane351


__
Aug 8, 2014








.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Scottish Egg Wellington*





  








14676275409_d90df567db_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 8, 2014












  








14860441474_bd6f8659c1_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 8, 2014












  








14859837511_5aa86f651a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 8, 2014












  








14862564362_6f5ff83f0a_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 8, 2014












  








14676372927_9a7af691b3_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 8, 2014


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Egg wellington? Wow wow now you are making me hungry!


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

@Ordo   Good job on the egg wellington. Nice looking crust.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@ordo I am not joking that was the dish I was going to do (slightly different). Now I have to re-think my strategy. You are an egg master my friend, very impressive.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Eggs and toast are hands down one of my favorite food combos.

Add some bacon and there you have it!

My perfect meal.

Always there to nourish when I am tired and hungry.

Like a bestie willing to be cannibalized lol.

Butzy, yours is a dish I make all the time (didn't know it had a name lol)!

I was my Gma Van's favorite Grand (child) and as such would stay with her for weeks at a time in her little beach cottage and it was there she taught me the ways of the kitchen.

Many times that open face ham and egg sandwich would be our supper.

On Canasta nites with her widow friends she would just throw together an assortment of cured meats and serve on a big platter with dark and sourdough bread slices.

With a spicy brown mustard and a bit of cheese and tiny pickles from her (home canned) stash of delicacies I would be in heaven !

She would call the platter a "Dutch Lunch" and now I think I know why!

Ordo... that is one clever dish!

Is that meat breakfast sausage?

I am really enjoying everyone's take on eggs!

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice looking dishes! @French Fries that is so elegant, nice to see you back.

@flipflopgirl that is adorable!

@ordo you have a gift!

@Nicko I'm not sure if that has been discussed before as a general rule but to my recollection people have post dishes they made previous to the challenge with no ill effects. Why shouldn't it be ok, if the dish is made by the poster then what does it matter if it was made last week or last year? That's my opinion but perhaps there can be a set of rules drawn up for participation on these challenges.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I already posted lots of past recipes and picks. The other way we should be forced to eat a lot of the Challenge product each month! Also, some recipes are complicated to repeat.

pitufina, wlong, Nicko: thanks!

flipflopgirl: italian sausage. Too strong i have to confess. The dish is spectacular on the table, but hmmm... not so good.

koukou: some picks of Greece will do it.

Two deserts with substantial quantity of eggs:

*Pear Clafoutis*





  








14673355555_c80d76b698_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 9, 2014








Bread pudding





  








14336699239_5faf595549_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 9, 2014


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The now infamous of many alias's Toast With the Hole in the Middle, S_quooshing the Toast Hole_ included, fer sur to be an Indie Rock legend_._





  








CIMG2983.JPG




__
rick alan


__
Aug 9, 2014


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Rawk!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Asperges à la Flamande*

In the white asparagus season, you will find this dish in all restaurants in my country. Asparagus and eggs are best friends. Typically in this dish is a so called "mimosa" of egg which is chopped hardboiled egg, then parsley is added. All that is mixed in melted but not browned butter and spooned over the asparagus. Picture from a few months ago.





  








AspergesFlamandeBayonneHesp.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Apr 27, 2014








BTW, on posting older pictures; I don't feel too comfortable in posting older pictures in these challenges, that's why I mostly add that it's an older picture when posting one. It gives the challenge host the opportunity and freedom to evaluate if it's a valuable participation in the challenge.


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome dishes everyone!

Here is my first entry of the month, more coming...

Egg Drop Soup





  








20140810_160635-1.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Aug 10, 2014












  








20140810_162018-1.jpg




__
pitufina73


__
Aug 10, 2014








Came out good, creamy, used 3 eggs, maybe next time only 2 would be better...


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice, @Pitufina73 I'm expecting to see a few specific dishes from Asia in this challenge, egg drop soup being one of them.

mjb.


----------



## pitufina73 (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks @teamfat /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## redchef300 (Jul 17, 2014)

Cajun frittata with waffle batter fried crawfish





  








waffle batter.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Aug 11, 2014








waffle batter: oil ,milk, flour, salt, sugar, baking powder, and eggs





  








crawfish and batter.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Aug 11, 2014








Batter and crawfish





  








omlet mix.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Aug 11, 2014








Eggs, red onion, green pepper, half and half, pepper jack cheese, Andouille sausage, and celery





  








cajun.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Aug 11, 2014








Cajun seasoning





  








cajunfritata.JPG




__
redchef300


__
Aug 11, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Sign me up for some of that!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Soto Ayam (Indonesian chicken soup.

A picture of 2 or 3 months ago:





  








4 building the soup potato egg herbs.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 11, 2014








Boiled eggs, boiled potato (not visible) with chives





  








5 complete soup.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 11, 2014








With the broth added to it and chopped fresh coriander, and for the second bowl I used a different presentation:

At least now you can see the eggs!





  








6 alternate presentation.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 11, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, @redchef300 that looks quite nice. A third of the way through the month, and I'll add this to the list of tasty treats like @Pete and the crabcakes benedict and @ordo's scotch egg wellington. Great stuff folks, keep it coming!

mjb.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

redchef300

Are you in Minnesota Louisiana? Yum!!!


----------



## redchef300 (Jul 17, 2014)

@Panini  Yep it all started off as Louisiana The Louisiana purchase Thanks


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

smoked eggs, nothing much to show though except for an egg with a cracked outer shell lying at the top level of my smoker.

They are delicious though, just plain with a bit of coarse salt.





  








3 smoked eggs.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 12, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@butzy always wanted to try smoking eggs this is cool and encourages me to try.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@butzy

Does this impart a very smoky taste? I'm assuming the heat cracked the shells. I'm wondering if you can low temp smoke and impart flavor.

I have had poached egg smoked under glass but it seemed to have two distinct flavors. Smoke and egg, didn't care for it,

I will put some in the smoker next time, thanks.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've seen it done with boiled eggs, but not in the shell.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I boil the eggs, then crack the shells and just put them on the smoker at any place that's free.

Nothing difficult or fancy about it, but tasty all together!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

oh, ok

Now I'm thinking I have ceramic egg dishes. Put raw egg with cooked pancetta, a little anchovy, maybe a bay leaf and a shaving of asiago and smoke./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

There's a classic Chinese recipe called Tea Eggs (also Marbled Eggs, etc.)

Click the image for the recipe.






  








tea-eggs2.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 12, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

@ordo, marbled eggs was the next thing on my list. You beat me to it....


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

butzy said:


> @ordo, marbled eggs was the next thing on my list. You beat me to it....


Do it, please. I didn't. That's not my pick. It's just a Google search, Butzy.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm planning on making a batch of these tea eggs tonight, so they will be ready for a picnic supper tomorrow. Last of the Concerts by the Creek series, a local bluegrass/folk band will be playing.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Siduri's tagliatelle carbonara*

This pasta is Siduri's (where's she?) cauliflower and garlic confit made as carbonara. The guests mix the egg yolk at the very last moment.





  








10822399505_e1946a3f95_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 13, 2014












  








10822401155_2fcce30dc0_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 13, 2014


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

My turn to contribute.

These are the three eggy dishes i made today. They are all badly presented and the phone being used to take photos doesnt help on the appearnece.

*Eggs cooked in Tomated Sauce, on top of White Rice:*

Tomatoe sauce has oregano,garlic, salt, etc....

Let it cook and meld flavors before adding in the egg to cook.

Topped it on some rice and shaved some aged parm on top.

This was lunch





  








Foto0780.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Aug 13, 2014











  








Foto0781.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Aug 13, 2014








*Creamy Polenta and Rice:*

Polenta is pretty traditional, mixed in an egg yolk after it was nearly finished and put in a couple spoons of butter.

Let the flavors meld.

Salt to taste.





  








Foto0782.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Aug 13, 2014











  








Foto0783.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Aug 13, 2014








*Guava with Lemon Sauce:*

Yesterday in town there was a man selling guavas, 1 kilo for the equivalent of around 2.5 dollars. 2 kilos for 5.

Bought them since i hardly ever get fresh guava.

The guava in bottom was cooked in a bit of sugar and water just to cut some of the acid. I deeply regret it because it probably would have been better raw.

Sauce is Rangpur lime, egg yolks, sugar, and butter

It was very rich, which is why i hated cooking the guavas, it was rich on rich and the guavas acidity would have helped cut some of the sweetness. But it was still damn tasty.





  








Foto0784.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Aug 13, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

My submission is: Sunny side up eggs on homemade toasted bread.





  








164206_10151681679074407_1217490239_n.jpg




__
helloitslucas


__
Aug 13, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

helloitslucas said:


> My submission is: Sunny side up eggs on homemade toasted bread.


One of the reasons I picked eggs. Something so basic and uncomplicated can be exactly what we crave, simple and satisfying.

mjb.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Cherry beer sabayon with summery fruit*

We just finished this dessert. Use one egg yolk per person plus half an eggshell filled with cherry beer (or sweet-ish white wine or champagne, or...) plus half an eggshell of fine sugar. Beat on very low fire until you get a nice binding of the egg yolks. You can add any seasonal fruit, a scoop of icecream etc. And you can put it under your ovengrill, or even easier, torch it with a DIY burner like I did.





  








Sabayon1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 13, 2014











  








Sabayon2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 13, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Is that a sabayon made with beer?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

@ordo I LOVE that Scotch Egg Wellington idea!!! Can't wait to try it out.

@butzy I have never smoked eggs, but now I'm thinking of maybe smoking them then making spicy pickled eggs from the smoked ones.

This has been my favorite challenge so far. Lots of great ideas!!!!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

So my Chinese Tea Eggs don't look nearly as nice as the pictures on various web pages look:





  








tea_eggs.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Aug 14, 2014








I was probably too gentle in cracking the shells, hardly any of the broth got through. Well, there is that one place where a small chunk of shell came completely off. They tasted fine, like hard cooked eggs with just a hint of cinnamon and star anise coming through. Had I gotten better penetration under the membrane no doubt the flavor would have been better.

So some of you other folks need to show us how it is done correctly.

mjb.

ps: I need better lighting in my pictures, and to learn what some of those buttons on the back of the camera were meant to do.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ordo said:


> *Siduri's tagliatelle carbonara*
> This pasta is Siduri's (where's she?) cauliflower and garlic confit made as carbonara. The guests mix the egg yolk at the very last moment.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be honest. If I was presented with this I may faint from giddiness.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

ordo said:


> Is that a sabayon made with beer?


Yes it is! Fruit beers like the cherry beer I used are kind of medium sweet and work perfect in desserts like this.

We use beer in a lot of savory sabayon preparations too, like white beer sabayon on fish for instance, so delicious.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks delicious Chris.

Koukou: damned! I lost one of my guests...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Egg baveuse in hondashi gelatin*

A refined salad.





  








14910145825_6c3dafde0b_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014












  








14909655412_5191c4c8d0_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014








It requires some techniques but it's worth the work.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Ordo that dish reminds me of something similair you might have done during the gelatin challenge.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd like an explanation of how to get a soft cooked egg in the gelatin that way. It's probably simpler than I'm thinking, but I'm coming up blank.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> Ordo that dish reminds me of something similair you might have done during the gelatin challenge.


Exactly. Our first Challlenge. I've perfecting the technique. BTW: nice entries of yours. Pretty original.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

phatch said:


> I'd like an explanation of how to get a soft cooked egg in the gelatin that way. It's probably simpler than I'm thinking, but I'm coming up blank.


 OK. Your wish is my command.

Make a hondashi stock, and make a jelly. Use a round mold bottomed with film.





  








14909551602_ea61b03f87_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014








Meanwhile the gelatine sets, confit (not fry) an egg baveuse.





  








14909911155_88fcea198f_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014








Cut it with the same mold.





  








14909555432_bb303bbd7c_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014








Put the round egg into the first gelatine mold using an oiled wax paper as a holder.





  








14723259379_10762a0d88_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014












  








14909554662_a149fa0079_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014








Pour the rest of the gelatine.





  








14723234720_05c6e3f35b_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 14, 2014








Let it set. Unmold using a torch. Serve with anchovies (a must). Very delicate and fresh. Perfect for the summer.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

The onions look as if they've been lightly pickled, or are they just blanched?

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

teamfat said:


> The onions look as if they've been lightly pickled, or are they just blanched?
> 
> mjb.


It's the light. Just very thin plumes.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A frittata of garden harvest: Spaghetti Squash, Zucchini, Tomatoes, Basil and bacon and cheese.





  








2014-08-14 18.22.31.jpg




__
phatch


__
Aug 15, 2014








I was surprised how light the cooking surface side was but it was done.





  








2014-08-14 18.25.27.jpg




__
phatch


__
Aug 15, 2014








I tried a microwave method for cooking the spaghetti squash from the Joy of Cooking. It probably overcooked it but it was easy. I'll shorten the cooking time next time I try it. I sauced the spaghetti squash with a gentle saute of chopped fresh tomatoes, sliced garlic and fresh basil. Cooked the zucchini in the bacon fat and fond with some more sliced garlic.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

phatch said:


> I was surprised how light the cooking surface side was but it was done.


Better have that surprise that the opposite one!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Your frittata looks/sounds delicious.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

In my initial announcement of the challenge I wrote "make my life miserable trying to pick the next host" - it is happening. And we aren't quite halfway home yet.

mjb.


----------



## colleens (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow, Ordo, your entries are incredible. I can't decide which is most impressive!  Maybe the wellington!  Very impressive everyone!  Chris, Croque Madame is one of my favorites!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

*Omelet with slightly fried Italian airdried ham and fresh oregano*





  








Omelet1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Aug 15, 2014








@ordo Incredible egg in gelatin dish!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

teamfat said:


> ps: I need better lighting in my pictures, and to learn what some of those buttons on the back of the camera were meant to do.


Of course your lighting wasn't great, I'll typically take shots like this outside, but if you are relying on auto-focus that's about what to expect. I've been too lazy to read about the manual settings myself. Did you activate fine-focus bypushing the shutter button halfway and hold for a second before clicking?

Rick


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

A cheese souffle, the shot at my plate was fuzzy, so this in the oven will have to do.




  








20140815_181402.jpg




__
phatch


__
Aug 16, 2014








The eggs must have been a little cool still instead of room temp. I had to cook them a little longer than I thought so there's some deflation from the first peek.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

5 served with smoked egg and sour cream.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 16, 2014








Rice cooked with turmeric, served with smoked egg and sausage fry-up (smoked sausage, garlic, tomato and sweet corn), & sour cream


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phatch*
> 
> A cheese souffle, the shot at my plate was fuzzy, so this in the oven will have to do.
> 
> ...


I want one.

Now.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

phatch said:


> A frittata of garden harvest: Spaghetti Squash, Zucchini, Tomatoes, Basil and bacon and cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking dish.

As I have been learning how to cook something other than chicken fried steak and pan fried fish, the fisherman has been growing his palate.

If you don't mind ... are you doing something special to insure the frittata is not soggy (from the veg)?

Maybe draining on paper toweling for a bit after the sauté ?

mimi


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I salted the zukes for an hour to drain. Then gave them a fast high heat sear to evaporate some more but not soften them. I drained the spaghetti squash too, but it didnt seem tolose much moisture after microwaving. Also sauteed the spaghetti squash to drive out more moisture. I deseeded and de jellied the tomatoes then cooked them slowly to dry out some more.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Egg Chǎofàn*





  








14934868351_02b173b975_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 16, 2014


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm plannig a dried pine mushrooms omelette.





  








14754276747_143eb1e159_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 17, 2014


----------



## tiemu (Jul 24, 2014)

*Oeufs En Cocotte *

Made using the recipe from _The Food of France: A Journey For Food Lovers_.

It has a strong egg yolk and buttert flavour with a twist of lemon. Quite nice if you like the taste of eggs.

You cut a 3cm thick slice of uncut bread and scoop out a 6.5cm circle without scooping the bottom out. Brush in butter and garlic and bake until crispy. Poach an egg, drain it, then place it in the depression. Top with a Hollandaise sauce which has been mixed with lemon juice and sprinkle with parsley.





  








IMG_3649.JPG




__
tiemu


__
Aug 17, 2014












  








IMG_3647.JPG




__
tiemu


__
Aug 17, 2014


----------



## geomurphy (Aug 10, 2014)

fried egg and carrot pickle sounds delish!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

@tiemu that looks VERY nice!

mjb.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

I love that the challenge has gone back to a singular concept, to me that makes it challenging to come up with something extraordinary! Beautiful dishes from everyone, I'm thinking hard on what I can do with eggs that I've never tried.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Some basics,

Eggs over easy

Scrambled eggs with fresh thyme

Fresh hash browns

Sauteed yellow peppers





  








CAM00119.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 18, 2014












  








CAM00132.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 18, 2014












  








CAM00137.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 18, 2014












  








CAM00134.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 18, 2014












  








CAM00136.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 18, 2014


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Here's one I did a while ago... (no problem if you aren't accepting past dishes...I really just thought I'd share a pic of this one...I had wanted to do this dish for a long time...it was a fun dish to try

 *Ham & Eggs - Uova da Raviolo over ham with au jus*

I used some left over Berkshire ham and in its jus. Then place the homemade ravioli (stuffed with cheese/yolk) on top of the ham.





  








dd523e08-2aeb-438f-9a69-d943c225d8f3_zps2f505efe.j




__
gonefishin


__
Aug 18, 2014












  








c8b7b141-c443-4965-a337-5643452305e2_zps4dbddd18.j




__
gonefishin


__
Aug 18, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Some Comté cheese soufflés I made a while ago:





  








souffles.jpg




__
french fries


__
Aug 18, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

A far breton aux pruneaux I also made a while back...very smooth texture, a bit thicker than a flan, very luxurious, with rhum-infused prunes.





  








IMG_0953.JPG




__
french fries


__
Aug 18, 2014












  








IMG_2417.JPG




__
french fries


__
Aug 18, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

An Avgolemono with orzo, a little thigh meat, carrots and green onion to make a more substantial version.




  








2014-08-18_18-31-37_HDR.jpg




__
phatch


__
Aug 19, 2014


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

IMG_20140818_191554.jpg




__
chicagoterry


__
Aug 19, 2014








Another bad phone picture--this time of a less than successful over easy egg on rapini sauteed with pancetta, garlic, onion, Aleppo pepper and a squeeze of lemon juice.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dulce de leche crêpes with orange jam*





  








u1j9.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 19, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

@ChicagoTerry the picture might not be the best but that looks like a tasty dish. Some very nice stuff showing up so far, but there are a some things I haven't seen yet. But there is still time.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

gonefishin said:


> Here's one I did a while ago... (no problem if you aren't accepting past dishes...I really just thought I'd share a pic of this one...I had wanted to do this dish for a long time...it was a fun dish to try
> 
> *Ham & Eggs - Uova da Raviolo over ham with au jus*
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to make that, looks good!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

phatch said:


> An Avgolemono with orzo, a little thigh meat, carrots and green onion to make a more substantial version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like art


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

thanks Kouk!

   It was one that I always wanted to try too.  I would do a few things differently next time, starting with setting aside a little more time for myself...in the preparation.  Really fun dish though

  take care>>>

  Dan


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dried pine mushrooms omelette (and sandwich)*

I've been trying this for a while.

Dried pine mushrroms cut very thin.





  








Omelette sandwich2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 19, 2014








Hidrate 1 hour in olive oil. Prep the rest of the ingredients. Garlic, tomato.





  








Omelette sandwich5.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 19, 2014








Mix the eggs.





  








Omelette sandwich3.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 19, 2014








You can eat the omelette like that.





  








Omelette sandwich4.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 19, 2014








Or better make a sandwhich.





  








Omelette sandwich1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 19, 2014


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

@ordo never heard of pine mushrooms before! What do they taste like? Nice omelette sandwhich there.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

French Fries said:


> @ordo never heard of pine mushrooms before! What do they taste like? Nice omelette sandwhich there.


My guess is they are a variety of these:

http://boletales.com/genera/suillus/s-granulatus/

They taste earthy, strong, not like champignon or portobello. Great for stews. Like shitakes they can stand long cooking. Superb on omeletts.

Of course, i made a shortcut on them playing with the size of the cut.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

They are obviously a bollete, impossible here to tell which one.  Most are brown, I once found a rather tiny yellow one (be careful of the shape because one variety that varies from red to yellow is considerably poisonous, even deadly) which was the most delicious I've ever had, the sweetest taste you ever got from a mushroom.

Old Man is rather strong and earthy, some don't consider this one edible until first dried, I like them fine fresh.  It's scaly and usually grey when you find it.  Caps I've seen are rather distinct also, deep umbrella shape with a knob on top.

Rick


----------



## niko1227 (May 6, 2006)

Heres a desert I just did

Its a chocolate strawberry mousse cake




  








20140819_172458.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








20140819_203642.jpg




__
niko1227


__
Aug 20, 2014


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

yGhOJof.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








iI9nN3G.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








aY9OvEb.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








18yz5wC.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








ACHOghN.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








a7jgJtO.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








t5419Na.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








MKTbaCR.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 20, 2014












  








h338hZE.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 20, 2014


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice variation.  BTW, who makes the pan?  If it's not Teflon does it require seasoning?  I'm trying to decide on a non-stick cast aluminum these days.

Rick


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

@Rick...it's a Mirro...teflon, fairly heavy, with a wooden handle.  But, it was stored in with camping gear for several years.  Then a few years ago I decided to sort through everything, saw how nice it was and decided to take this one out and start using it.  I doubt it would still be available, but you never know.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Phatch, you  beat me to the punch with the avgolemono soup. I've made that many times, as well as avgolemono sauce to serve with dolmades.

Shakshuka is on my must-try list, although I'll want to modify the recipe: I do NOT like bell peppers of any color, and since my husband isn't fond of tomatoes, it'll be a dish I'll be eating myself.

I've been making hard-cooked eggs in the oven lately. Two weeks ago I cooked two dozen to make egg salad for myself and the other poll-workers on election day. Wow, is that easy!! Hardly any waste at all, and the peeling went very fast. Best of all, the yolks were perfectly yellow and cooked.

You'll gasp at my method for making small quantities of hollandaise quickly. I simmer water gently in a pan, then put the butter in a pyrex measuring cup that is tall enough to sit above the height of the pan so I can hold it with a potholder. I add the seasonings, then yolks while whisking with a whisk that is the right size for the measuring cup. I may take the cup out now and then, but by watching carefully, I get perfect hollandaise usually without curdling. Granted, I cook at home and don't have to make large quantities for service to paying customers, but if you have a hankering for real hollandaise in a hurry at home, this does the trick.


----------



## mise (Aug 19, 2013)

spec.jpg




__
mise


__
Aug 22, 2014








Never specified the eggs of which animal /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

> Never specified the eggs of which animal


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

mise said:


> Never specified the eggs of which animal /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


True, indeed. I was sort of expecting someone to post an ostrich egg omelet or some such just for grins. More seriously expected to see some quail eggs. We've still got over a week left, a few things I have not seen yet. Might do one of them myself this coming weekend.

mjb.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

teamfat said:


> True, indeed. I was sort of expecting someone to post an ostrich egg omelet or some such just for grins. More seriously expected to see some quail eggs. We've still got over a week left, a few things I have not seen yet. Might do one of them myself this coming weekend.
> 
> mjb.


I wasn't going to post because the picture is bad and the preparation so simple but this is what I did for dinner one night. Quail eggs fried in olive oil, served with fresh bread. Boring. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 22, 2014


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Teamfat. You are very kind.

I really should invest in a real camera. I just had to buy a new phone and was hoping for a better camera but I'm old school and can't stand typing on a touch screen. The only slide out keyboard model I could get with my service is the same terrible phone, so my photography will likely not improve much in the near future.

And the actual dish--one of my mainstay weeknight dinners because it's pretty quick but it does leave a lot of pans.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

teamfat said:


> True, indeed. I was sort of expecting someone to post an ostrich egg omelet or some such just for grins. More seriously expected to see some quail eggs. We've still got over a week left, a few things I have not seen yet. Might do one of them myself this coming weekend.
> 
> mjb.


Much better an Emu egg than Ostrich. They don't taste very good from what I understand, an acquired taste anyway, only slightly smaller, but they are the most beautiful tacilated Emerald, it's hard to believe you're looking at an egg rather than a magnificently unique geode turned inside-out.

Rick


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> I wasn't going to post because the picture is bad and the preparation so simple but this is what I did for dinner one night. Quail eggs fried in olive oil, served with fresh bread. Boring.


Actually you did post those already (thought I remembered that picture)!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81655/august-2014-challenge-eggs/30#post_477950


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

These were from a few years ago, but were great fun...

The first, eggs--almost--benedict (the Canadian bacon was swapped out for cheddar cheese), shown with baked, maple sugar-sprinkled bacon. The second, scrambled eggs with green chile sauce.





  








VDVkGvM.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 22, 2014












  








p9Bm0o8.jpg




__
aplomb


__
Aug 22, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Here is my simple omelette.





  








CAM00139.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 23, 2014












  








CAM00140.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 23, 2014












  








CAM00141.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 23, 2014












  








CAM00142.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 23, 2014












  








CAM00148.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 23, 2014












  








CAM00149.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 23, 2014












  








CAM00150.jpg




__
nicko


__
Aug 23, 2014


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Absolutely perfect, Nicko! Bravo. That right there is my all time favourite meal.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A great omelette Nicko.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice omelet.  And after mentioning quail eggs, I got to thinking and went back to look at earlier posts.  CRS is definitely setting in.

A little over a week left. Are those pickled eggs and beets ready to eat yet?

mjb.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Nicko said:


> Here is my simple omelette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those inards give me shivers. It's not fair, Niko uses magic eggs!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Actually you did post those already (thought I remembered that picture)!!  http://www.cheftalk.com/t/81655/august-2014-challenge-eggs/30#post_477950


Oops. I blame it on the jet lag.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Some old pictures (been a bit busy the last couple of days, just did a 400+ round trip through the Zambezi national park by boat. Awesome /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif)

Some different quiches





  








blue cheese-leek quiche.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 23, 2014











  








cherry tomato leek quiche.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 23, 2014











  








pie of puff pastry lamb mince tomato herbs cheese




__
butzy


__
Aug 23, 2014











  








cherry tomato leek quiche.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 23, 2014








Scrambled egg with bacon, tomato and chives (and lots of black pepper)





  








5- finished scrambled eggs in pan.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 23, 2014








Rijsttafel on a plate.

I normally do eggs in peanut sauce, but decided to go for eggs in sour tomato sauce t





  








13 plated closer up.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 23, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks all I have an ace in my back pocket I don't think many people know about. 

I love cooking eggs always have. Breakfast in fact is probably my favorite meal to prepare
When I was at culinary school (way back when the American colonies were being settled /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif) I did my externship at the Four Seasons Hotel in Chicago and I worked the breakfast line for quite a long time. I remember fondly on Saturday morning myself two others cooks and the executive chef Rato Demarmels sling out omelette after omelette .
@phatch thanks for the thumbs up. I honestly thought of you when I was making the omelette and purposely let it cook longer and was sure it was perfect for you. I did see a bit of egg run out and knew I was not quite at Phatch-egg-perfection but pretty close.

Thanks for all the kinds words everyone it really made my day.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Nicko said:


> Here is my simple omelette.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Undercooked, yes.  That is a proper French omelette. The way it should be.

Also, omelettes always remind me of something my grandma used to say when she taught me how to make them when I was a child. She said, "The only thing more complicated than the perfect omelette is a woman." It still makes chuckle when I think about it.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Just got back from seeing "100 Foot Journey" in which Helen Mirren


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 is the proprietor of a one Michelin-star restaurant in the French countryside. She feuds with an Indian family who sets up "Maison Mumbai" across the street, a clash of cultures and a love story ensue, yada yada. But in a key scene the Indian chef auditions for a spot in the French kitchen by making an omelet with Indian seasonings. I think it was overcooked (the omelet was browned on the outside) but that may be debatable.


I made my first key lime pie yesterday. I intended to use a recipe from the King Arthur Flour website but when I consulted some CT members in the general Baking and Pastry forum, I was persuaded to abandon KAF's overly-milky recipe and use @foodnfoto 's tried-and-true formula: four egg yolks, one 14 ounce can of sweetened condensed milk, 1/3 cup key lime juice. The filling was just right. The crust I made from the KAF recipe (used pretzel crumbs instead of graham crackers), and I won't use it again. Just not what your mouth expects with that pie. However, I didn't bring home any leftovers from the dinner party.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@MaryB @helloitslucas couple things to keep in mind. I took these photos right out of the pan. There is carry over cooking so actually I did prepare it technically correct because, by the time it arrives at the guests table (or the dinner table) the eggs are fully set.

@phatch I did cook a second omelette last night and let it set longer and had no browing on the exterior skin so it is possible to let it set longer and still get that beautiful yellow roll.

Let us all quickly defer to the master himself the Yoda of the omlette.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

My latest entry is fried eggs. I have never prepared these before but have always wanted to try it. Heated my oil and the first egg came out great. The second egg the oil was too hot and blew out. The third egg I started in a metal spoon and then finished it in the oil and it came out perfect as well. This is an extremely messy way to cook eggs and probably something I would only do for a large crowd or in a professional setting. Oddly enough even the egg is surrounded by oil it sticks to everything so you have to keep it moving. That is why the third method of starting it in the spoon and slowly lowering it into the oil was the best.
​​





  








P1020941.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014







 




  








P1020940.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014












  








P1020942.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014







 




  








P1020943.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014












  








P1020944.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014







 




  








P1020946.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014












  








P1020947.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014







 




  








P1020948.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014












  








P1020949.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014







 




  








P1020950.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 24, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

@Nicko I'm so happy to see you participating in the challenge. Are you oil poaching those eggs?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Deep Frying


----------



## kingnothing (Mar 15, 2013)

Breakfast today is eggs over easy, that I butchered, with some potato hash, zucchini, leeks and onion, drizzled with some home made chimichiuiri.




  








image.jpg




__
kingnothing


__
Aug 24, 2014







The potatos and zucchini were pulled from the garden.




  








image.jpg




__
kingnothing


__
Aug 24, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@KingNothing very nice


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Nicko said:


> Deep Frying


Looks interesting, a way to get the crispy browned bits and a runny yolk. Today, though, Karen is getting a standard cheese and mushroom omelet, nothing to fancy.

mjb.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@teamfat this technique is another one I learned from Jaques Pepin. While I have seen him do this many times I had never tried it and it is one I would do again but for a larger crowd. You are right unlike poached eggs you get some nice "crispy bits" very nice.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What's the target oil temp for this?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Nicko my mother used to fry eggs like that when i was younger... 

The good ol´days


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Nicko said:


> @MaryB @helloitslucas couple things to keep in mind. I took these photos right out of the pan. There is carry over cooking so actually I did prepare it technically correct because, by the time it arrives at the guests table (or the dinner table) the eggs are fully set.
> 
> @phatch I did cook a second omelette last night and let it set longer and had no browing on the exterior skin so it is possible to let it set longer and still get that beautiful yellow roll.
> 
> Let us all quickly defer to the master himself the Yoda of the omlette.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cheesecake. Hey, it's a custard. Lighting is a bit odd.





  








2014-08-24 19.17.52.jpg




__
phatch


__
Aug 25, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Omg I haven't has cheesecake since Christmas, totally needing some right now! Pass me a slice!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I had this great idea of doing a pizza calzone, with a runny egg on the inside.

BUT I messed it up completely. The left over yeast (instant) from last week refused to do its job and I ended up with more like a huge empanada with hard boiled egg inside (as the dough took to long to set, even though the oven temperature was high enough at close to 250 oC).

It was still tasty though.





  








6 with egg as well.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 25, 2014












  








8 finished after having been brushed with beaten e




__
butzy


__
Aug 25, 2014












  








9 sliced open.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 25, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@butzy too bad about the yeast but still a great idea. It looks tasty to me.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Deviled egg on avocado paste*





  








deviled egg2.JPG




__
ordo


__
Aug 25, 2014


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

Nicko said:


> @MaryB @helloitslucas couple things to keep in mind. I took these photos right out of the pan. There is carry over cooking so actually I did prepare it technically correct because, by the time it arrives at the guests table (or the dinner table) the eggs are fully set.
> 
> @phatch I did cook a second omelette last night and let it set longer and had no browing on the exterior skin so it is possible to let it set longer and still get that beautiful yellow roll.
> 
> Let us all quickly defer to the master himself the Yoda of the omlette.


i saw Jacques Pepin demonstrate this on Public Television about year ago, and looked and found this You Tube version. Tried it several times. Little tricky, but sure is nice.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Here is this evenings entry one of my favs eggs en cocotte.






  








P1020980.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1020988.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1020989.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1020993.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1020998.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1020999.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1030001.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1030002.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1030003.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1030004.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1030005.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014












  








P1030006.JPG




__
nicko


__
Aug 26, 2014


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yum, @Nicko!

All this has me jonesing for poached eggs with hollandaise. I think that'll be my lunch with a little salad.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Mezzaluna thanks! Forgot to mention the one egg has marinara at the bottom and parmesan cheese on the top which melted during the cooking. It was very tasty!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

How did you remove the eggs from the ramekin? Mine sticks big time!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Koukouvagia generous portion of butter.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

@Nicko first time I see oeufs en cocotte plated like that without the cocotte. Very elegant, and it makes them more appetizing that way!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree with you FF, they look so appetizing. 

Nicely done Nicko, just they I like them.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

My wife has requested an egg free evening so no entry tonight.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

French Fries said:


> @Nicko
> first time I see oeufs en cocotte plated like that without the cocotte. Very elegant, and it makes them more appetizing that way!


I agree, that's how i will do them next time. Also just an excuse to use more beurre!!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Nicko said:


> Here is this evenings entry one of my favs eggs en cocotte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

When I was fresh out of small town Texas fine dining was not in my vocabulary.

My mentor must have noticed this right off the bat because he made me put on a "real" dress and updo my hair for a simple meal prepared by his wife.

Imma thankin' to myself what's so special about eggs cooked inna bowl?

Ate every morsel....

Second lesson of the evening was how to clean the plate without seeming to be a starving street kid lol.

Everything looks so good.

TF will have a tough time with this challenge.

mimi


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Outstanding oeufs en cocotte Nicko.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Eggs over easy are one of my go tos. The potatoes were pretty good too. 




  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 27, 2014












  








image.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 27, 2014


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Koukouvagia nicely done looks great.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

*Revuelto Gramajo*

Scrambled eggs with fries and ham.





  








15054528491_04cfc009b7_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 27, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Never seen that one before.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

A classic in Argentina and Uruguay with a story behind. If you look at the ingredients, it makes sense.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ordo said:


> A classic in Argentina and Uruguay with a story behind. If you look at the ingredients, it makes sense.


It's not the first time you post a dish with french fries and an egg. The combination stroke me as unusual as well the first time you posted such a dish. And now I'm left wondering what I found so unusual about it... after all, I constantly make home fried potatoes and ham omelettes here. So the only difference is ... the shape of the potato? Weird how our brains work sometimes.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a natural marriage i guess. Here's the story:

*Revuelto Gramajo*


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Speaking of offending sensibilities, this is another one for phatch, found it while looking for utube footage of the cult foodie classic, Tampopo. Enjoy phatch:


For myself, not sure I understand all the hot goopy sauce at the end. I enjoyed the visuals all right, but like a sacrilegious joke.

Rick


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cool technique, slimy omelet


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

May need to try making omurice.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I decided to use my wok for this made up dish:

The pic of the ingredients was not really sharp, but you can see most here (garlic, red onion, little bit of ham, mushrooms, spinach, tomato, fish & soy sauce and obviously eggs!

All fried up and at the last minute I threw in the egg and let it set.





  








2 all fried up and egg in centre.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 28, 2014








The I decided that I better use my left over cooked noodles, so scrambled it all around and used another egg, which I only broke once the food was plated





  








3 with noodles.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 28, 2014








Not the best pictures, but it tasted good (and my wok still works great)


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Rick Alan,

I really like the you tube Tampopo!! The problem I have now is I can't get the Laverne and Shirley theme out of my head./img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Rick Alan thanks for sharing that video that was truly impressive skill.


----------



## tiemu (Jul 24, 2014)

*Mini pavlovas with caramelised figs*

I always have leftover egg whites lying around so I threw them into making meringues and for the first time it worked! The flavours are figs cooked in butter and sugar (I used dried figs as fresh were very expensive), whipped cream (which is melting because of the hot cooked figs), and toasted almond flakes. The recipe was taken from Mastering the Art of Baking by Anneka Manning.





  








IMG_3712.jpg




__
tiemu


__
Aug 29, 2014


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

One more eggy-noodle dish:





  








1 onions.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014











  








2 garlic.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014











  








3 frying belly pork.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014











  








4 noodles.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014








onions, garlic, home cured chinese belly pork, noodles





  








5 red pepper.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014











  








6 chili's.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014











  








7 tomtaoes.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014











  








8 herbs mint-lemon basil-basil.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014








red pepper, chili, tomato, mint, basil and lemon basil





  








9 fish sauce.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014











  








10 eggs.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014








Fish sauce and eggs





  








12 with eggs.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014











  








11 sauce without the eggs added.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014











  








13 ready for serving.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014








All fried up





  








14 served with noodles and pickles.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 29, 2014








Served with pickled onion, cucumber and garlic

My attempt at marbled eggs will be posted tomorrow. They are cooling down in the liquid as we speak.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

> I always have leftover egg whites lying around so I threw them into making meringues and for the first time it worked!


This reminded me-a number of years ago my Dad's side of the family decided to create a family cookbook. While trying to come up with a title one of my Dad's sisters came up with "Egg Noodles and Anglefood Cake." Coming from a Midwest German family my grandmother always had homemade egg noodles on hand. The recipe just used egg yolks so her kids (my Dad and Aunts) were always thrilled when Mom made up a batch because that meant there would be leftover egg whites, and not one to waste anything, she always made Angelfood cake, which was a huge treat for the family.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Three eggs in this dense chocolate cake (walnuts, raisings, touch of brandy) for tomorrow's French lunch.





  








14888703169_6503eb7c34_o.jpg




__
ordo


__
Aug 29, 2014


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

Have to say, some of these things you guys are putting together are pretty amazing...


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Really! Going into the final weekend, and I have to somehow choose the next host from a slew of top contenders. It won't be easy.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

teamfat said:


> Really! Going into the final weekend, and I have to somehow choose the next host from a slew of top contenders. It won't be easy.
> 
> mjb.


Do you accept bribes?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

ordo said:


> Do you accept bribes?


Gee, maybe I should "accidently" post my Paypal donation details here. For about a quarter of a century I've been running some automotive related mailing lists and web pages. It is all free, but I do ask for contributions from the subscribers to help cover network and equipment costs. The money coming in doesn't even come close to covering the labor costs, but it helps.

If I did get any bri donations here the funds would go towards getting a commercial grade food processor into the Calvary church's kitchen.

Couple more days, carry on folks, this has been a good one!

mjb.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

ordo said:


> Three eggs in this dense chocolate cake (walnuts, raisings, touch of brandy) for tomorrow's French lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ordo do you mind sharing the recipe?

mimi


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Okay, last entry for me:

My attempt at marbled eggs





  








1 whole egg.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 30, 2014











  








3 cut with fried shallots.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 30, 2014








Reasonable marbling, but not as strong as I hoped. They taste good!

I put some deep fried shallots on them for a bit of a crunch.

The most impressive things are the shells though /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








2 egg shells.jpg




__
butzy


__
Aug 30, 2014


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

My wife just walked into my office, looked at the computer and asked what I was doing. I was scrolling through the collection of pictures from this challenge, working on selecting the next host. I showed her some of the top contenders, some things she might like. And she says "You have to pick one of those as the best?  That could be difficult."

Yep, great work so far everybody.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Does your wife accept bribes?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

ordo said:


> Does your wife accept bribes?


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

flipflopgirl said:


> Ordo do you mind sharing the recipe?
> 
> mimi


Something like this (remember i know nothing about baking):

MIx 4 eggs + 100 grs. sugar + 2 Tbs Brandy.

Put 200 grs chocolate 70% + 150 grs butter a bain Marie. Melt. Let it cool down.

Mix with the eggs. Add 100 grs sieved flour. Add raisins, crushed walnuts, a lot.

Bake in low oven. Spray water every 5 minutes to avoid the crust, if you want a very moist cake. Once done, if the cake raised too much, put a weight on top to get a dense cake.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

ordo said:


> flipflopgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ordo do you mind sharing the recipe?
> ...


Makes perfect sense to me!

We are big fans of "snack cakes" and I am pretty sure the pack of hungry wolves who hang out at my home will devour this offering in a heart beat.

Thanks!

mimi


----------



## wlong (Aug 2, 2011)

I think this has been a great month here. Teamfat did a great job on the selection of the food choice and keeping it going. I would not want to have to select the next person from these wonderful presentations given this month. And a good mixture of people too, not dominated by any single person. Good luck on your pick.

I'm hoping for another one item choice by the next person /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

A few (very) late entries:

This is something I actually made late last month; it's a baked egg tart, of sorts, using smoked salmon as the tart casing:





  








270714_scrambled-egg-salmon-tart_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Aug 31, 2014








This next one is basically my go-to big breakfast scramble, using whatever vegetables I have lying around in the fridge. It just so happened I was fully stocked the morning I snapped this:





  








240814_breakfast_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Aug 31, 2014








Far from original: I'll start with ghee in a pan, a little bit of garlic, then throw all of the above in and stir-fry until the onions and softened and the smoked salmon's cooked. In would then go a few eggs, and either some chopped capers and dill, or wholegrain mustard. The final product is far from eye-pleasing, but it certainly is nutritious! I served this one with a thick slice of homemade bread (coconut flour, psyllium husk, and mixed seed based) my partner had baked the night before:





  








240814_breakfast-2_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Aug 31, 2014








The next is from this morning; lemon & thyme baked eggs:





  








310814_lemon-thyme-baked-eggs_lo.png




__
hayden


__
Aug 31, 2014








Spinach tossed in a mixture of a couple whisked eggs, some cream, some thyme, and some cracked pepper, drizzled with some lemon juice, topped with an egg, drizzled with the remaining mixture of egg/cream/thyme, and lastly with a light sprinkle of parmesan before going in the oven.

I genuinely wish I hadn't been so busy with work this month...eggs are a certain favourite in my household!


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

image.jpg




__
chefboyog


__
Aug 31, 2014








Egg- O g

Great entries everyone really enjoyed reading this thread thanks.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wait! I have a strata waiting to be baked for lunch!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Can't wait to see it KK 

Hayden : Those are magazine quality pics and your dishes look amazing.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Heretic's Ham and Cheese Omelet. Eggs are cooked solid.





  








2014-08-31 11.23.11.jpg




__
phatch


__
Aug 31, 2014












  








2014-08-31 11.23.45.jpg




__
phatch


__
Aug 31, 2014


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, amazing dishes everyone I'm so impressed. My favorite challenge by leaps and bounds (truth, if I had won any challenge I would have picked Eggs as the theme!)

Whenever we have leftovers my husband is famous for saying "toss this ______ with some eggs tomorrow and you got a beautiful breakfast." He's soooo right, that's why eggs are one of my most favorite ingredients. And that's why I decided to make a strata, my first ever! I had a lot of leftover ingredients that I threw in there along with some sourdough bread I got at the farmers market.

Mushrooms sauteed with thyme and scallion





  








IMG_4535.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








Leftover greek salad with tomato, roasted red pepper, fresh green pepper, olive oil and vinegar





  








IMG_4536.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








Sourdough and mozzarella (I added parmesan too)





  








IMG_4538.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014











  








IMG_4537.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








Prebake





  








IMG_4539.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








Finale





  








IMG_4540.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014












  








IMG_4547.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014











  








IMG_4548.JPG




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








I named it PIZZA STRATA because we took one bite and realized it tasted like pizza


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Some of my favorite things I've made this year that feature eggs

:

Eggs baked in spicy tomato sauce





  








eggs.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








Creme caramel





  








creme caramel.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








I make a mean omelette





  








544995_10150751522257273_1769699882_n.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








And scrambled eggs





  








breakfast.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








If I were a Brit I'd call this eggy bread





  








Eggy bread.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014








Fritata with leeks, potatoes and feta





  








fritata (2).jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Aug 31, 2014


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

phatch said:


> Heretic's Ham and Cheese Omelet. Eggs are cooked solid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also like my omelets "set".

The over easy can be "medium" as to allow the yolk to be cleaned from plate with toast or whatever but just cannot stomach a runny scramble.

In other words this entry gets my vote lol.

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

flipflopgirl said:


> I also like my omelets "set".
> 
> The over easy can be "medium" as to allow the yolk to be cleaned from plate with toast or whatever but just cannot stomach a runny scramble.
> 
> ...


I like me a runny scramble. The outside is set and the inside should be "custard."


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have to admit that I am one of those heretics that like my scrambled eggs and omelets fully set.  I also prefer fried eggs over hard, except in certain circumstances, but I do prefer my poached eggs runny.  While I can stomach runny yolks (and even occasionally enjoy them) I am totally grossed out by whites that are only partial set, so even if I am in the mood for a runny yolk I will order poached eggs, and fried eggs "medium" to guarantee  fully set whites.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Poor teamfat.


----------



## janedoe10001 (Jul 25, 2014)

breakfast of champs.jpg




__
janedoe10001


__
Sep 1, 2014








Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

ordo said:


> Poor teamfat.


At least I am in a good mood. An old grad school buddy is in town for bit. He used to play in an old time string band here in SLC, The Buckle Busters. An afternoon of tunes, talk, beer and munchies. Folks liked my grilled zucchini and chicken wings, both done in a Jamaican jerk style. Burp.

But for now, I've got work to do.

mjb.


----------



## hayden (Dec 1, 2013)

petalsandcoco said:


> Hayden : Those are magazine quality pics and your dishes look amazing.


Wow thank you so much petals - made my day!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Love the crème caramel and French toast KK. 

So many great dishes and various techniques displayed, can't wait to hear who you have chosen Teamfat .


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow. What a great month, so many tasty dishes. But I am a bit disappointed. It is said that there are 100 ways to cook an egg, but we only had 97 entries submitted, from 28 different folks. @ordo was the most prolific, with 21 submissions. His "Egg baveuse in hondashi gelatin" was quite the dish, showing off some nice skills. And the scotch egg wellington was very nice as well. One dish that had no picture sounded like something I would have loved to try, @panini with the veal shanks. Some of the dishes that jumped out at first sight were @Pete 's crab cakes benedict, @Koukouvagia's "pizza strata, @mise's salmon with roe, @Nicko eggs en cocotte as well as that omelet, @Hayden's smoked salmon tart, @AllanMcPherson dashi poached duck eggs. And @aplomb gave us a bit of a twist to the eggs in a basket idea with the cheese between 2 slice of toast. And @redchef300 with the cajun frittata and , and, and - I could go on and on.

It was nice to see participation levels come up, people seemed to enjoy this challenge. I didn't see any egg foo young, no tamago sushi, no lemon curd. But the number and variety of dishes which were posted made the choice difficult. But I did make a choice, too bad it has to be just 1 and not the top 10.

Sorry Ordo, my wife must not have been sufficiently impressed with the size of your bribe. I'm passing the torch to PHatch for September.

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

eggeyes.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Sep 1, 2014


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Hmmmm. What to do; what to do?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

congratultions @phatch!
looking forward to the next one


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

@teamfat

Thanks formthe shout out, and the great theme. What really struck me about looking at eggs is that they really are unique in the acceptance they get. From simple preparations, to complicated and picky, or even in custards/soufles or any of the mirade of dishes where the egg is used for its physical and chemical properties more than taste, you just don't get into those "this is the right way, the pure way" kind of dust ups. So nice to see!

Phatch, congrats, and, well, that bar is pretty high up there....


----------



## aplomb (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks a bunch for the mention, glad to see the idea caught your eye...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats phatch.

Will you accept bribes?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@teamfat,

Thank you for the mention, you're invited next time I make it.

I'm an old timer that's been away for a while and this challenge is something new to me, BUT very enjoyable. Soo many great ideas!

thx

congrats! @phatch


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Your are a wonderful host Teamfat ! 

Congratulations Phatch, a well deserved win. 

@ Pan: you are the King of Cakes and you are as young as you feel.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats phatch! And thank you teamfat for an awesome challenge.  I gotta admit it's getting harder and harder to lose but it pushes me to go beyond what I think I can do!

Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

ordo said:


> Congrats phatch.
> 
> Will you accept bribes?


I expect to see your cookbook archive and personal recipes at my PO Box by the end of the month. Printed material get a shipping discount you know.


AllanMcPherson said:


> Phatch, congrats, and, well, that bar is pretty high up there....





butzy said:


> congratultions @phatch!
> looking forward to the next one





panini said:


> @teamfat,
> 
> Thank you for the mention, you're invited next time I make it.
> 
> ...





petalsandcoco said:


> Congratulations Phatch, a well deserved win.
> 
> @ Pan: you are the King of Cakes and you are as young as you feel.





Koukouvagia said:


> Congrats phatch!


Thank you, thank you. I hope it's a good one.


----------



## bluefd40 (Jan 2, 2013)

One egg recipe that is liked by people I've made this for is 4 eggs scramble with just a touch of lemon juice, 4 cloves garlic (smashed and diced) 1/4 tsp cayenne pepper then any veggies you like, I add chopped fresh homegrown tomatoes.  Add the garlic when eggs are just starting to set.


----------

